# Help with TP Link TL-WR841N (and Siti Cable)



## lr7745 (Apr 6, 2014)

So, I bought a TP Link WR841N to use my laptop and secondary desktop with wifi from Siti Cable (Kolkata), and I followed the instructions in this thread and set it up. 

Went fine for about a week. Then the connection was not coming (and I wasn't at home), and my dad called the Siti guys to repair the connection. 

They apparently said something about the router creating the problem (wtf? I used it fine for a week!), and they did something so that the net comes when the cable is plugged into a lan port in the router (not the actual port I plugged it in previously), otherwise not. I've tried resetting the router and following the steps again, to no avail. So, can anyone help me get the wifi running again? Would be much appreciated...

Also, 192.168.0.1 open the stupid 24hOnline page now instead of the roter settings. But if I plug the network cable in its actual slot, the router's page opens.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2014)

that tutorial misses one thing:mac spoofing/cloning option.almost all cable isp now-a-days restrict connection access to a specific mac address to block connection sharing.use router mac cloning/spoofing feature to set you router mac address as mac address of your laptop/pc(whichever works with siti net).also always run & post the results of ipconfig /all command(in command prompt window) for all situations(router plugged in normally/net working but no router access etc) for these types of issues.


----------



## lr7745 (Apr 7, 2014)

ok, will do when I get back home.


----------

